# Sweepster Attachment



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Check out these two pages of the sweepster rotary broom that we've probably seen before, but look at the second page to see the transporter body.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

It amazes me when I see some of the products people used to put on the market. I wonder if they actually sold any.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *It amazes me when I see some of the products people used to put on the market. I wonder if they actually sold any. *



i dont know about the funky seats... but about 100 years ago i worked for the DPW and they has a sweeper like that.. thing worked great for sidewalks id bet it would do a great job on a driveway... never used it on a lawn...


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't make myself clear. The sweeper looks useful. I could have a clean driveway in about 3 minutes with one of those. The seats are a bit odd. I can just see it, my girlfriend could sit beside me while I mow the lawn and keep telling me I need to stop and ask directions.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah, but how cool it would be to have one now!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Very true. That's why I wonder if any were sold.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49792>

a 2 seated tractor!!! 
I can hear it now.. "you missed a spot over there" "slow down" "go that way"

actually... maybe i could use the 2nd seat to hold the cooler...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/bottle.gif>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Did you read where there was an optional golf bag holder/or rear seats. You could take the whole family along! "Are we there yet?"


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *sj
> Did you read where there was an optional golf bag holder/or rear seats. You could take the whole family along! "Are we there yet?" *


Hey we forgot the most common one... I gotta go to the bathroom!!!


----------

